# Anyone know how we can help these babies?



## MicheleKC87 (Oct 15, 2011)

I found this add on my local Craigslist. These babies are both 9 months old and both pregnant. The owners will take them to a high kill shelter if no one takes them soon. I contacted a rescue, but haven't heard back from them. I also contacted the owners and advised them to try to give them time and adopt the kittens out when they'rr old enough.

I would take them but have more than enough cats of my own. Just about every bit of money I make goes to my pets.

2 pregnant calico cats 9 months old free to good home


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

I hate to post this but with the numbers being what they are this season I've got to put it out there: Is there any chance there is a vet med school nearby? Often times the vet med students need to practice late term spays and then the mothers are pretty much fostered until they find homes....I highly doubt those 2 poor babies received any decent care themselves so delivery will be rough on them at best....I don't have anything else to offer


----------

